

Michael Dell: Netbooks go sour after 36 hours  - unalone
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/14/michael_dell_churchill_club_speech/

======
sireat
As the article mentions, it would be very foolish business wise for Mr. Dell
to say otherwise.

However, netbooks serve two important niches: people who want ultra-portables
and people who want really cheap computers to do basic tasks. Those two sets
can and do overlap somewhat.

For the latter group, one can argue that a really cheap notebook(or older
desktop) would work as well as netbook.

As for me, the ultra-portability is the aspect that appeals the most. I
remember paying ridiculous money for Toshiba Libretto P75 a long time ago.

More extreme portability(iPhone, N900, etc) are nice, but they are not running
x86.

------
gamble
Sell 15" notebooks for $300 and you'll see netbook sales dry up. I don't think
10" notebooks are going to be a mainstream product in the long term.

------
aasarava
I'm curious, how many HN members have bought a netbook? And are you using it
as your primary machine?

I've been thinking of buying one for the portability, but am worried that I'd
keep going back to my workhorse laptop to do anything more than check email /
browse the Web / use vim.

~~~
Luyt
I have an eeepc which I regularly use for webbrowsing and reading docs on the
couch (it runs FreeBSD with OpenBox). I find the keyboard too small to type
comfortably. So don't ditch your fullsize laptop yet ;-)

